# How much wood wil it hold?



## kwikrp (Dec 8, 2008)

How much wood will the standard bed of a pickup hold in terms of cord wood ? 1/4, 1/2, etc.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 8, 2008)

1/2 or a little better maybe 2/3 if you stack


----------



## pinewoodburner (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you talking about a full size truck or a mid size?
What are you calling a standard? 6' length, 6 1/2' length or an 8' length?
Is the wood thrown in or is it stacked?
A full size truck with an 8' bed will hold more than it will carry, unless it is a F-350 or the 3500 series.
a full size 8' bed can fit 1/2 cord up to 3/4 cords if it has some sides. Some people claim 1 cord.


----------



## sublime68charger (Dec 8, 2008)

general rule of thumb is 1/2 cord ot there about's  for an 8' truck bed


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I can typically load close to a cord w/o sideboards.  This picture was taken with about .9 cord of wet red and white oak.  I can get a full cord plus in the bed, but I have to use tie-downs to safely keep it in the truck.  For bigger loads I have a 14k GVW 7x14 dump trailer.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 8, 2008)

Usually it can hold more than it safely should  

Watch the weight.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 8, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> I can typically load close to a cord w/o sideboards.  This picture was taken with about .9 cord of wet red and white oak.  I can get a full cord plus in the bed, but I have to use tie-downs to safely keep it in the truck.  For bigger loads I have a 14k GVW 7x14 dump trailer.


most pickup would be sagging real hard at that point tell us a little more about that truck?


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 8, 2008)

Can I take a guess?  TIMBRENS


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 8, 2008)

It's a 2500 CTD, E rated tires (90 psi in the tires) with a set of Timbrens in the rear.  That load is around 5000 pounds and it's probably sitting about 3 inches below stock ride height in that picture.  I've had close to 4 tons of stone in it a couple of times.  Not smart, but I try to do it as safely as possible...


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 8, 2008)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> Can I take a guess?  TIMBRENS


Yep, and money well spent!


----------



## smokinj (Dec 8, 2008)

Wet1 said:
			
		

> HittinSteel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much wood will the standard bed of a pickup hold in terms of cord wood ? 1/4, 1/2, etc. 
Nothing said about a monster truck!(well done)


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 8, 2008)

In weight or volume?  8' bed?  1/2, 3/4, or 1 ton?


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm going to invest in a set of Timbrens for my F150 soon and hopefully be able to get a 1/2 to 3/4 of a cord


----------



## smokinj (Dec 8, 2008)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> I'm going to invest in a set of Timbrens for my F150 soon and hopefully be able to get a 1/2 to 3/4 of a cord


by the looks of that dodge i would think 3/4 is no problem!


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Timbrens are a GREAT product, but be careful loading up a 1/2 ton truck with a lot of weight.  The Timbrens will take a lot more than the stock axle will!  I don't think I'd try to carry more than a ton in a F150, even with the Timbrens in place.  I've read numerous stories about guys twisting up the rear suspension on the 150's while overloading them.  There's a big difference between the 150's and the 250's...


----------



## HittinSteel (Dec 8, 2008)

I hope so because right now, a rick (.33 cord) really sags it.


----------



## sublime68charger (Dec 8, 2008)

Its a dodge and he's got a jack stand under the bumper to hold it up LOL

He he,

nice looking load on that truck

here's mine,


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Ford, Dodge, Chevy... whatever it takes to get the wood to the stove!


----------



## mayhem (Dec 8, 2008)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> I'm going to invest in a set of Timbrens for my F150 soon and hopefully be able to get a 1/2 to 3/4 of a cord



Timberns are great, but be careful with the overloading.  You may be upgrading your truck's ability to hold a load without excessive sagging, but you've still got a light duty truck and it comes with a light duty tranny, rear end and brakes.  

I'm all for getting the most out of your equipment, but don't endanger your life, or someone else's, for the sake of an extra bit of wood when you could take another trip.  Its also not worth ruining your truck for the extra capacity since then you won't be able to get any wod at all.

The 1/3 cord I just tossed in my 3/4 Silverado just levelled her off for me, so now wihtthe plow on the front end I've got a nice Cadillac ride home today.


----------



## fossil (Dec 8, 2008)

When you're talking about the actual load capacity of the vehicle, you're talking about the strength of the rear axle housing and the driveline components.  Doing things with tires and suspension can certainly make the vehicle ride better and be more stable, but they _don't_ increase the load capacity.  This from the Timbrens website:

*Q. Can I haul more weight on my truck if I install Timbren's SES kit? 
A. You cannot exceed the manufacturer's axle rating or GVW rating of the vehicle. A Timbren suspension enhancement system will greatly enhance the performance of a heavily-loaded vehicle. You can expect the vehicle to have reduced sag and improved roll stability. *

If you really want to increase the load capacity of a vehicle, you have to start talking about replacing the rear axle.  One of my trusted wood suppliers has an old Ford 3/4 ton that he can haul an honest 1 1/2 cords in, neatly stacked.  That old truck has a Dana 60 rear axle, and completely modified steering and suspension to make it capable of safely doing the job he wants it to do.  Rick


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah I'm no gear head but then you need to worry about breaks, driveshaft, tranny, and clutch, if you're really going to do it right.
But being woodies, who cares about the details?


----------



## kenny chaos (Dec 8, 2008)

To answer the original question, around here we figure one face cord (1/3cord) tossed in loosely to the top edge of the bed.


----------



## btj1031 (Dec 9, 2008)

I've got a 2004 chevy 1/2 ton 4x4 with the snow plow package, including heavy duty suspension, and I just put a bit over a 1/2 cord of oak rounds in it - stacked so the tops of the rows are a bit over the bed rail (4x8x2 bed ~64 cubic feet minus the wheel wells plus any amount over the rails).  The truck handled like crud, and now my front brakes are squeaking.  But I got a good deal on the wood!


----------



## fossil (Dec 9, 2008)

http://www.csgnetwork.com/logweight.html


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 9, 2008)

J-Man said:
			
		

> I've got a 2004 chevy 1/2 ton 4x4 with the snow plow package, including heavy duty suspension, and I just put a bit over a 1/2 cord of oak rounds in it - stacked so the tops of the rows are a bit over the bed rail (4x8x2 bed ~64 cubic feet minus the wheel wells plus any amount over the rails).  The truck handled like crud, and now my front brakes are squeaking.  But I got a good deal on the wood!


You're lucky the only damage you did to it was to the brakes.  Putting over a ton in a light duty PU is skating on thin ice.  It doesn't matter what suspension mods you have on the truck, that light duty rear axle is not capable of holding very much... Never mind the light duty brakes.

If you feel you need to carry more weight, get a trailer or a 3/4 or 1 ton truck that will come standard with a HD axle(s) and brakes.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 9, 2008)

kwikrp said:
			
		

> How much wood will the standard bed of a pickup hold in terms of cord wood ? 1/4, 1/2, etc.



A standard long bed is 8' long, 6' wide (maybe not quite 6'?), with 1.5' gunwales.  8 x 6 x 1.5 = 72 cu ft if it's stacked level.  Of course, only a moron stacks level,  so I'm guessing it's somewhat more than 72 cu ft.

EDIT - I just measured the width of my bed (1999 Dodge 3500) and it is 70" wide.  8 x 5.83 x 1.5 = 69.96 cu ft.


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 9, 2008)

Bigg_Redd said:
			
		

> Of course, only a moron stacks level...


Moron or not, you stack only as much as the truck can carry by weight.

Who stacks wood in their pickup anyway?  Most I see, they are just tossed in willy nilly.  That's usually how the back window gets busted out.


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 9, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, If I'm traveling any distance.  I stack and even fill the voids with small rounds...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 10, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've always hauled as much wood as my truck could possibly hold.  I drive like a grandpa and have never had a problem.

Also,  the willy-nilly method is a waste of time.


----------



## mayhem (Dec 11, 2008)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Bigg_Redd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I always stack in my truk.  I've got the carrying capacity and to not stack usually means I'll have to make an extra trip.  Wastes alot more time to drive back and forth than to stack it in the truck.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 11, 2008)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> To answer the original question, around here we figure one face cord (1/3cord) tossed in loosely to the top edge of the bed.


around here too.

here's a good "basic" description of sizes:
http://www.woodheat.org/firewood/cord.htm

You'll see that they say a full size (8ft bed) truck can hold 1/2 a cord either by stacking it carefully to the top of the sides, OR by throwing willy-nilly until it piles as high as the cab.

Now, if you throw willy-nilly you have a pile that is essentially the shape of a hill, and not a cube anymore, so this makes sense. Around here nobody throws it into a pile that gets quite that high, so it generally is assumed that a truck-load is unstacked in the bed, and is piled midway up the window at it's highest point. and then when stacked you get about a face-cord (or 1/3 cord), like Mr. Chaos said earlier.


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 12, 2008)

sublime68charger said:
			
		

> Its a dodge and he's got a jack stand under the bumper to hold it up LOL
> 
> He he,
> 
> ...












*Nice flaps *


----------



## LLigetfa (Dec 12, 2008)

OMG, don't let mayhem see that load tossed in all willy nilly!


----------



## Wet1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Did a tree job yesterday.  The terrain was so bad I couldn't get the dump trailer in there, so I had to take it out with just the truck.  This red oak (wet) was almost two full cords, it took two trips to get all the wood.  If I had tossed the wood in, it probably would have taken four trips.  At 15 miles each way, it made a lot more sense to stack it neatly.   I had to split (noodle) the rounds towards the base of the tree because I couldn't lift them.  Here's the top part of the tree, this was very close to a cord...


----------



## sublime68charger (Dec 15, 2008)

*Nice flaps * [/quote]

Thanks,  Though I backed into a snow drift with da truck a week ago and bent the bracket that holds up up nice and pretty so now there hanging funny.

well its something I'll have to fix this spring.


I haul all my wood willy nilly also.  Heck time I fill up the box the truck has all the weight that I want to haul on it.


though I'll stack the ATV trailers full so I can get more wood per trip with the ATV  But that I can reach/stack the ATV trailer from where I am standing next to it. 

sublime out.


----------

